# T Shirt & Polo Shirt printing advice



## Terry (Dec 17, 2007)

Got my Brother GT541 about a week ago, the setting I was told to use it on for T shirts is setting B, when I print a polo shirt is this also a good setting or will it need lowering?

The general opinion seems to be wherever possible print on 100% cotton, lots of the polo shirts (I normally use Fruit of the Loom Polo's) are 65 35 blend, has anyone experience of printing on blends? if yes do they print well, and do they wash well.

I am asking for this advice as a few questions from people that have done these things could save me a lot of wasted time & shirts.

Regards

Terry


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

A 65% cotton / 35% polyester blend garment should print well with any of the digital garment printers. What you will find it that the print will probably not be as bright as a 100% garment would be. The inks used by these printers are water based and need to be absorbed into the fabric. Cotton absorbs, polyester doesn't, so the more cotton in the fabric the more ink absorbency and the brighter the print.

________________
Harry
equipmentzone.com


----------



## Terry (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello Harry

Thanks for your reply

Regards

Terry


----------

